# Its another BFN...



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Totally  

BFN done lots of tests over the past few days.. i knew when i did the test on day 10 it was going to be another negative but i continued to stay positive... even until today i still have a little hope...

Bought 2 digital tests today.... its a BFN.. the tests says if you get a negative reading to test again in 3 days...so as i have been testing since day 10 i wont bother... 

AF will probably arrive tonight...ive had hot flushes all afternoon and my back is aching... headache on and off most of today...

thats it for us..... will be logging onto FF sometimes to see how people are getting on but for us its the end..... 

xxxxxxxxxx als


----------



## rebeccas (Oct 26, 2005)

Als

I am sorry to hear of your BFN, words cannot comfort you at the moment but you are in my thoughts.

Take care love Rebecca


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Rebeccas thank you for your kind words..  

als xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

als I'm so sorry about your BFN hun, as Rebecca said, words are not much use sometimes so i thought i'd send you a big  

take care hunni

pam xx


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

als im so sorry hunny   i really am

you no were im at if you need a chat 
take care of yourself and have some u time  

love nikki xx


----------



## NatNick (Oct 17, 2005)

Als,

I'm so sorry.  It doesn't matter how many people tell you it will be ok, it just really hard to understand.  It was a BFN for me too, and like you, did a few tests just in case, because after 6 attempts surely this was the one, but no.

No-one but us knows how it really feels and its been good to share thoughts and feelings with others that do know.

Anyway take care thinking of you.

Lots of Love 

Nat


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Als

I too got a BFN, my thoughts are with you and I can totally relate to your feelings as I am in the same boat now.  I have done 4xIVF cycles and a FET, not really sure where to go from here.

TC
Lynn x


----------

